# Good manpack bag?



## CheezeGritz (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey fellas,
This question is for the fellow commo's/jtacs around here...
I am currently trying to shop around for a few good manpack bags for my troop and am trying to get some input as to what backpacks you guys have used and liked. So far, I've heard some good things from a buddy of mine about the Kelty Raven 2500, and it looks like it's a pretty good setup. But that's the only one I've heard good things about so far and don't want to rush into buying it yet until I get at least a couple more ideas. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 5, 2012)

What's a "manpack bag?"  This is a real question, so anyone else feel free to answer too.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Aug 5, 2012)

A manbag...? :-"


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 5, 2012)

manpack radio bag. I never had any issues with my Camelback pack.


----------



## 0699 (Aug 5, 2012)

I often used a Blackhawk 3-day assault pack to carry a PSC-5, PRC-119, batteries, antennas, accessories, and some personal items (socks, toothbrush, etc) and never had any problems with it.


----------



## AWP (Aug 5, 2012)

Eagle III-A with MOLLE, the other suggestions are good too. Mystery Ranch is highly recommended if you have the coin.

I've had my Eagle for 4 years now and it is solid.


----------



## Etype (Aug 5, 2012)

Mystery Ranch makes a bag that is specifically made for a PSC-5 and tough book. It's great if that's what you are using.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 6, 2012)

Ranger Psych said:


> manpack radio bag. I never had any issues with my Camelback pack.


 
Ah, roger.  I was thinking MANPADS.


----------



## Centermass (Aug 6, 2012)

Used and still have my LB. The make pretty good kit and have a decent selection to choose from. 

http://lbtinc.com/bags-backpacks-packs/backpacks/assault-backpacks.html


----------



## Skeletor (Aug 6, 2012)

I liked using the Camelbak HAWG and Mystery Ranch 3DAP,  but once you put in your radio, batteries, etc you won't have much room in them for anything else, especially the HAWG.  If you want want something that you can do 1-3 day dismounted ops with I'd look into the Mystery Ranch SATL.


----------



## Red-Dot (Aug 13, 2012)

S.A.T.L. by Mystery Ranch


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 13, 2012)

Skeletor said:


> I liked using the Camelbak HAWG and Mystery Ranch 3DAP, but once you put in your radio, batteries, etc you won't have much room in them for anything else, especially the HAWG. If you want want something that you can do 1-3 day dismounted ops with I'd look into the Mystery Ranch SATL.


 
That's why you get the BMF if you know you'll have to pack a radio.



Not trying to give you a hard time, but from just looking at it from the website, all the HAWG is, is an upsized MULE. Going in knowing I'd be carrying a radio, I would have gone LOLNO and either bought something bigger or just dealt with it in an ALICE. I probably wouldn't even consider a HAWG in the category of a 3 day pack, just an extra-large camelbak I could put my snivel in as well.


----------



## AWP (Aug 13, 2012)

Manufacturers list the size/ dimensions of their bags. Measure (or also take it from the website) the radio(s) you'll carry, batteries, etc. That will keep you from buying something that "works" but doesn't allow you to carry everything you need. You can also compare that size to your existing bags.


----------



## Red-Dot (Aug 13, 2012)

CheezeGritz said:


> Hey fellas,
> This question is for the fellow commo's/jtacs around here...
> I am currently trying to shop around for a few good manpack bags for my troop and am trying to get some input as to what backpacks you guys have used and liked. So far, I've heard some good things from a buddy of mine about the Kelty Raven 2500, and it looks like it's a pretty good setup. But that's the only one I've heard good things about so far and don't want to rush into buying it yet until I get at least a couple more ideas. Any input would be greatly appreciated.[/quot


 
Forgot to ask...what are you carrying? PRC-117F, PRC-117G, PRC-119, PRC-113, etc, etc....?


----------



## Skeletor (Aug 14, 2012)

Ranger Psych said:


> Not trying to give you a hard time, but from just looking at it from the website, all the HAWG is, is an upsized MULE. Going in knowing I'd be carrying a radio, I would have gone LOLNO and either bought something bigger or just dealt with it in an ALICE. I probably wouldn't even consider a HAWG in the category of a 3 day pack, just an extra-large camelbak I could put my snivel in as well.


 
I didn't mean to imply the HAWG is something comparable to a 3 day pack, if that's the impression you got. I only use the HAWG for carrying a radio if I'm only going out for a quick patrol/DA ie ride out in a vehicle, dismount and grab the HAWG with the radio walk around for a bit then mount back into the vehicle and go. For a actual 3 day pack I'd use the MR SATL that I listed in my post.


----------



## CheezeGritz (Aug 17, 2012)

Red-Dot said:


> Forgot to ask...what are you carrying? PRC-117F, PRC-117G, PRC-119, PRC-113, etc, etc....?


 
I'm currently using the 117F, but hopefully not too much longer. Word on the street at my team is we should be gettin the 117F's within the next year or so. The sooner the better.


----------



## CheezeGritz (Aug 17, 2012)

CheezeGritz said:


> I'm currently using the 117F, but hopefully not too much longer. Word on the street at my team is we should be gettin the 117F's within the next year or so. The sooner the better.


 
*EDIT: I meant we should be getting the 117G's within the next year or so.*


----------



## Loki (Oct 7, 2012)

Try "Eberlestock" company, they have numerous designs in stock that are specifically tailored to carry the 117F. A buddy of mine just bought the Skycrane 11 (Ret. MSG 7th SFG commo geek). He took it on a 6 day trip with me recently (two weeks ago) and it performed well. He really likes the pack and the way it performed. Numerous other guys I'm associated with utilize this companies gear and all have been very happy with the workmanship, performance and comfort. I typically use ultra-lite if possible or a large ALICE and I don't carry Commo gear. They will also hook you up with a military discount and will tailor the pack if needed to special requirements.

Take a look at the following;

*F3F FAC Track*

*G1 Little Brother Pack*

* The Skycrane II.*

These are all specifically designed around that commo pack.
*"The F3F is derived from our popular F3M... We took a pack that the Army Times voted as their best pick for a 3-day pack, and that a soldier from the 7th Special Forces Group telephoned from Afghanistan just to tell us how much he liked it... and then we made it better. The F3F has a new zip-around top opening, with optimizes it for PRC-117 type radios, MOLLE/PALS webbing up the sides in place of the F3M's side pockets, and two front pockets. This is a great all-around 3-day pack, but we named it the FAC Track because it is the best-in-class pack for Forward Air Controllers, and we think they're good guys to have on your team."*



http://www.eberlestock.com/index.htm
http://www.eberlestock.com/J79 Skycrane II.htm


----------



## The Hate Ape (Nov 27, 2012)

MR will be fine for a golf. Golf's are smaller than the Foxtrots anyway so even better. Just make sure you leave room for lots of batteries and weatherproof them *individually*


----------

